
Watch Voat.co Bitcoin donations pour in - nvk
https://www.biteasy.com/blockchain/addresses/1C4Q1RvUb3bzk4aaLVgGccnSnaHYFdESzY
======
j_m_b
Any one with inside information on what is going on? Are they running their
own server farm? Are they having problems adapting their software to work with
multiple servers? Otherwise, I don't understand why with the funds coming in
they haven't already scaled up if they are using a provider like AWS. The
current balance of 15.38 bitcoin is around $3900 USD.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Voat is an ASP.NET application running on windows servers with IIS. As someone
with a lot of experience in that stack, I can understand why they're
struggling - scaling is more difficult and more expensive on a Windows stack.
I also suspect that the voat guys are just inexperienced, I hear that they're
just two guys in college and the Github repo says that voat started as a hobby
project.

~~~
cmdrfred
Why does anyone ever use this over Apache or Nginx or anything else?

~~~
Zekio
Voat is built in asp.net MVC, so once the .net framework goes to the next
version they can actually use either of those easily

------
Zekio
It is good people are supporting them, they really need the money so they can
get some servers that will allow better Uptime

------
PhasmaFelis
For anyone not aware of what we're talking about, Voat aims to be the new home
for Reddit users who are upset that Reddit doesn't allow doxxing and kiddie
porn. [http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
intersect/wp/2015/06/...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
intersect/wp/2015/06/23/this-is-what-happens-when-you-create-an-online-
community-without-any-rules-part-2/)

~~~
dominotw
>Voat aims to be the new home for Reddit users who are upset that Reddit
doesn't allow doxxing and kiddie porn.

Shame on you for speading such FUD. Where is kiddie porn on voat ?

~~~
FireBeyond
"Days later, PayPal — the vendor that Voat was using to process more than
$8,000 in donations — froze the site’s account, ruling that it violated
PayPal’s policy against “certain sexually oriented materials or services.”

Not five hours later, those “sexually oriented materials” came to light on
Voat’s front page: Many of the girls pictured nude in the site’s “jailbait”
forum, one user observed, are clearly underage."

